# Sunday 4/28 deep drop



## Swell Pal (Sep 19, 2018)

Great day on the water. Got slick about 10:30. Found a little weed patch around 50 miles to SE of dauphin island. Nothing on it the few seconds we stayed and moved on to original destination. Never found blue water, even past the 1000’ mark it was green and kind of clear. Couldn’t find a spot the golden tiles weren’t biting though. From 650’ to over 1000’ and miles apart in between. We would catch 3 per drift line and move a few miles. Ended up with 14 over all. Vermillion were hot early along with the scamp. Got 3 of what look like a tile fish we caught in less than 300’ and I have never caught these before. Had a few guesses what kind it is but can’t make the definitive call on the fish in pic 2. Can anybody ID?


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Good lord those are healthy mingos! I am guessing you caught them in the 300 foot of water you caught the mystery fish in. They kind of look like barrelfish. I have watched people cleaning them at the marina and they seem similar. Somebody will probably weigh in with the correct I.D.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Beautiful day on the water, grey tiles and very common in 300' range, good job Capt!


----------



## Swell Pal (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks. We did catch those with the vermillion. Not as many boats on the water as I thought there would be. Spring break weekend may have had something to do with it.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Blue line tiles I think


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic meat haul!!!


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Yep look lile bluelines...just as tasty as goldens. Those are some fat looking mingos too, nice catchin!


----------



## Swell Pal (Sep 19, 2018)

I was thinking blackline tilefish.


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Swell Pal said:


> I was thinking blackline tilefish.


Never heard of a blackline...just looked it up, and you may be on to something there


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Were the pelvic and anal fins blue at all? Cant really tell from the pic


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

blueline are normally in shallower water than golden and most are smaller than golden, too.

jack


----------



## Swell Pal (Sep 19, 2018)

Here is another pic. I just have never caught tile fish that shallow. No blue anywhere on the fish.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Golden tile
tasty, flaky meat.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool, I will have to disagree on the blue line and golden similarity. They are both good but goldens beat the balls off blue line tiles as far as food fare.


----------



## Jacket38 (Aug 23, 2017)

Those mystery fish look like Goldface Tiles. We caught a mess of them in about 300 ft of water a few weeks ago. Fillets look just like Blueline Tiles but haven't tasted them yet


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Blackline Tiles for sure.

Nice haul!


----------



## Swell Pal (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks Chris! We got all those golden tiles with the Tanacom 1000 combo you sold me earlier this year. I’m about to sell my Kristal and come see you for another.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

:thumbup: Nice mess of fish !


----------

